# الخطوات الواجب اتباعها عند فتح مكتب هندسى فى مصر



## م.عادل الدمرداش (30 يناير 2010)

ارجوا من الاخوة من المهندسين اللى يعرف منكم خطوات فتح مكتب هندسى ( تصميم-تنفيذ ) فى مصر يقوللنا على الخطوات بالتفصيل 

ولكم جزيل الشكر :63:


----------



## architect4ever (1 مارس 2010)

ياريت لو حد يعرف اي معلومة عن الموضوع دة يفيدنا ..افادكم الله


----------



## علي فؤاد (2 مارس 2010)

وانا اضم صوتي الي صوتك


----------



## محمد عميرة (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود
وبارك الله فيك
وشكرا


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (24 يناير 2011)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## ehap (14 يوليو 2013)

برجاء الافادة عن خطوات فتح مكتب مساحى يقوم بجميع الاعمال المساحية فى مصر 

وشكرا جزيلا.........................


----------



## مصطفى المساح (14 يوليو 2013)

موضوع مهم


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 يوليو 2013)

من موقع نقابة المهندسين في الرابط:
ظ†ظ‚ط§ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ظٹظ†
وخاصة صفحة مزاولة المهنة من القائمة علي اليمين:
__________________________

* هناك ثلاثة أنواع من القيود الاستشارية التي تمنحها اللجنة الاستشارية وهى : *
​ * 
(أ) قيد مهندس استشارى *​ *يعتبر مهندسا استشاريا كل من المهندسين اعضاء نقابة المهن الهندسية ممن يكونون قد مارسوا مهنة الهندسة بعد حصولهم على بكالوريوس هندسة جامعى اوما يعادله مدة 15 عاما على الاقل ويشترط ان يكون قد امضى كل منهم ثمانية سنوات على الاقل من هذه المدة فى ممارسة نفس الفرع الذى يتخصص فية على مستوى المسئولية القيادية, وعلى ان يكون قد تحمل مسئوليات بارزة فى تصميم وتنفيذ مشروعات هندسية تعتبرها مجلس نقابة المهن الهندسية مشروعات كبيرة . وشروط الحصول على لقب استشارى وذلك حسب النظام المعمول به فى كل شعبة .*​ * 
(ب) إضافة مجال استشاري :  *
​ * قد يحتاج السيد المهندس بعد حصوله على اللقب إضافة مجال استشاري إلى مجاله الاصلى وهنا يتقدم بطلب استشارى اخر من الخزينة إلى اللجنة الاستشارية مبينا فيه ما يريد . *​ * والمستندات المطلوبة هي : *​  *• شهادة خبرة من شركة أو هيئة أو جهة حكومية أو خاصة تثبت عمل السيد المهندس بها في المجال المطلوب . *​  *• نفس شروط قيد الاستشارى بالاضافة الى صورة شهادة الاستشارى الحاصل عليها سابقا . *​  *وتقرر اللجنة ما إذا كان مستحقا للاضافة من عدمة , وفى حالة الموافقة يرسل الطلب إلى اللجنة الاستشارية العليا للتصديق على قرار لجنة الشعبة *​ * 
(جـ) قيد مكتب استشارى : *
​  *ينقسم الى : مكتب استشارى نوعى , متعدد التخصصات , بيت الخبرة يجب أن يتوافر في السيد المهندس / صاحب المكتب الذي يريد جعله استشاريا شرطا مهما .. هو أن يكون هو مهندسا استشاريا . وان يمضى على اخذ لقب الاستشاري ثلاثة سنوات على الأقل , فإذا توافر هذا الشرط يقوم السيد المهندس بشراء صورة من الاستمارة من الخزينة بالشعبة ويتسلمها من الخزينة العامة إما إذا تعدى المهندس سن الستين سنة فيدفع في الخزينة العامة ويتسلم الاستمارة من الخزنية العامة أيضا ويملأها ويرفق بها سابق الأعمال , وعقد المكتب وأسماء السادة المهندسين الذين يعملون معه , وأسماء السادة الاستشاريين الذين يتعامل معهم , ويقوم بتقديم الاستمارة إلى قسم المحفوظات بالنقابة الذي يرسلها للشعبة لتدخل للجنة الاستشارية وتحدث باقي الخطوات التي حدثت في قيد مهندس استشاري 
وتتوافر جميع الاستمارات بالخزينة العامة وفقا لاسعار الاتية: *​ ​ 
  *الاستمارة*​   *السعر*​  *طلب قيد مهندس استشاري*​   *50 جنيه*​   *طلب قيد مكتب استشاري متنوع*​   *60 جنيه*​   *طلب قيد مكتب متعدد التخصصات*​   *100 جنيه*​   *طلب قيد بيت خبرة*​   *200 جنيه*​ 
 ​


----------



## مصطفى المساح (15 يوليو 2013)

طب لو انا خريج كلية اداب 
يعنى ماينفعش اخد لقب استشارى 
ما هى الاجراءات الخاصة بى لفتح مكتب مختص بالاعمال المساحية ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية


----------



## احمد على خضر (22 فبراير 2014)

م.عادل الدمرداش قال:


> ارجوا من الاخوة من المهندسين اللى يعرف منكم خطوات فتح مكتب هندسى ( تصميم-تنفيذ ) فى مصر يقوللنا على الخطوات بالتفصيل
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر :63:


شكرررررررررررررررا


----------

